

What Gives Android? - mbloom1915

As an avid android user, I want my 4.4 KitKat update  yesterday. How can nearly every iOS update be done on the actual release day while Android takes days to get pushed to mobile devices?
======
bookwormAT
iOS the software that runs on Apples devices and the "release date" of a new
iOS version is the day that iOS is deployed on these devices.

Android is a cross platform technology that companies (including google) use
as a fundament to build software that runs on mobile devices. The release date
of a new Android version is the day that companies can start making such
software.

So these are two different types of technologies, from different companies. It
is not surprising that rollouts do not look the same.

It would of course have been possible for Google to wait for the announcement
of a new Android version until after they are finished making the software for
all their Nexus devices. But I guess that this has little benefits for Google
or its customers, so they don't do it.

~~~
mbloom1915
thanks! I've just noticed Google trends in the past to not rollout software to
say a nexus 4 the same time as the nexus tablet. full rollouts on all devices
would be ideal, but I guess that is asking for alot.

